#ubuntu-directory 2006-11-20
<whiprush> morning SimonAnibal
<SimonAnibal> Good morning, Jorge
<SimonAnibal> How are things?
<whiprush> good good
<SimonAnibal> brb
<SimonAnibal> back
<SimonAnibal> all you people on Ubuntu Planet made me wish I'd found a way to go to UDS
<whiprush> heh
<SimonAnibal> But at least I got to attend a Microsoft sponsored lunch
<SimonAnibal> so I don't feel so left out :)
<zch> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> hello
<zch> ajmitch: can I help with authtool?
<ajmitch> at the moment I need to clean up & document things first, as well as pulling it in the direction it should go
* ajmitch is currently at work, so can't talk much
<zch> can you guess when you are finished with these tasks?
<Burgwork> zch: if you want another similar tool to work on, the student control panel needs people
<zch> hmm
<Burgwork> ajmitch: we need to give him something todo
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> sorry, I was slacking last week on it
<Burgwork> he nixed scp
<ajmitch> & yes, I am at work trying to get some issues sorted :)
<Burgwork> easyldapserver or the edubuntu equiv is something else
<Burgwork> maybe get him working with the fds people?
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> um
<ajmitch> most of the work with fds requires good packaging knowledge
<Burgwork> true
<Burgwork> but the splitting work that richm are doing doesn't
* ajmitch has some time set aside for this
<ajmitch> it still will
<Burgwork> hmm ,true
<ajmitch> there's basically no debian packaging for fds that is useful
* ajmitch wishes he could compile the samba_3_0_24 branch
<Burgwork> that the novell branch?
<ajmitch> that's the 3.0.24 release branch
<ajmitch> which has the large novell changes merged
<Burgwork> right
<Burgwork> including the ad stuff
<Burgwork> ?
<ajmitch> yes, including that
<ajmitch> unfortunate that the samba build tends to blow up with make -j
#ubuntu-directory 2006-11-21
<ajmitch> can't even update fds from cvs, their cvs server seems to have wandered off somewhere
#ubuntu-directory 2006-11-22
<meuserj> Ok.. I can't seem to get much of an answer on #ldap, so I'll ask here..
<meuserj> I have a problem that I have been banging my head against for a while
<meuserj> I have several debian machines that authenticate against an openldap server using nss_ldap and pam_ldap
<meuserj> For some reason, local users (like root) cannot run cron jobs.. but it seems to only affect the machine that slapd is running on.. but that may just be a coincedence
<meuserj> Here is my /etc/pam.d/common*,/etc/pam.d/cron and /etc/nsswitch.conf files: http://pastebin.com/830726
<meuserj> And here are my logs when I crank up slapd loglevel to 256:
<Burgwork> interesting
<meuserj> http://pastebin.com/830742
<meuserj> arg.. I dont' want "interesting" I what "Oh! I know how to fix your problem, here's what you do ......"
<Burgwork> I really dont know, sorry
<Burgwork> I would poke that the cron logs
<meuserj> Burgwork, no big deal... I seem to be stumping everyone with this one.. I've read log after log after log...
<meuserj> oh man.. I feel stupid now.. I fixed my problem... in common-auth I had "account required pam_ldap.so try_first_pass" when it should have been "account required pam_unix.so try_first_pass"
<meuserj> that's several hours wasted on a typo...
<Burgwork> oops
#ubuntu-directory 2006-11-24
<SimonAnibal> So, anyone savvy laptop wireless cards in ubuntu?
<fernando> wasabi_: where is krb5-kdc.schema?
<wasabi_> There are a few of them. I recommend Heimdals.
<wasabi_> hdb.schema
<wasabi_> Should be in the heimdal kdc package.
#ubuntu-directory 2006-11-26
* mode/#ubuntu-directory [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-directory [-s]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
<wasabi> SASL has no method to return an immutable id.
<wasabi> Another huge problem.
